
The Web does not need flash.   - ronnieliew
http://www.stimuli.com.br/trane/2010/feb/01/the-web-doe-not-need-flash/
======
GavinB
It bothers me that people seem so _angry_ at flash. It's been the only way to
do so many things for more than a decade--and the technology to replace it
isn't even really ready yet.

It's now more than a decade old. Of course it's going to be replaced at some
point. But let's keep in mind that the open source/standards complaint
alternative is _fourteen years late_ to this market, and give credit where
it's due.

~~~
arthur_debert
(Author here)

I am sorry I sounded angry. Besides the sensationalist title, I surely didn't
intend to.

I've done more Actionscript programming than any other language, keep OSS
projects with it, I am not angry at all.

I do think, however, that specially inside the agency niche (to where I
belong), there is a very strong blindfold, people really believe that flash is
the only tech that matters on the web. Really.

I was aiming more at agency flash devs, to try to stir up some of the signs
one can pick up.

I do have a lot of frustration to vent, however, with the toolset, community
(certain parts of it) and Adobe. But ironically, all 3 of these have improved
greatly in the last couple of years.

~~~
GavinB
Honestly, this is more about the general attitude than your post. You were
pretty reasonable and acknowledged more of what's going on than most others.
Sorry I chose to vent on your post.

